
I decided to try messing around with React - CatBaby
https://medium.com/@Jarmar/getting-started-with-react-7009ea93f863#.jyk31u6is
======
bryanrasmussen
although I empathize, often having to go through the same sort of thing
myself, whenever it happens to me or someone else I can't help but think of a
day, many years ago, when I showed a friend (who had just finished making his
kickass table-based with javascript stuff happening site) how the new-fangled
css worked and he shouted "That is the problem with this industry! You always
have to learn new stuff!"

